# How to remove poster paint from clothing



## Happy Girl (20 Oct 2007)

Does anybody have any suggestion as to how to get poster paint out of a school aertex polo shirt (65% polyester, 35% cotton). Have washed it but paint didn't come out. A bit nervous to bleach it. Any ideas?


----------



## tigra (20 Oct 2007)

Use hot vinegar. Should work. 
I would suggest doing a test patch first. Good Luck.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Oct 2007)

See here,  or [broken link removed].  I found down through the years that it depended on the quality of the poster paint.  The cheaper ones wore away rather than washed out.


----------

